# Babysitting



## miaou (May 21, 2009)

My friend just went to europe and I am left to baby sit her hedgehog for 2 more weeks.
He's probably about 3-4 months (i'm not sure exactly) and isn't very excited about being anyone's friend yet (she got him two months ago). I take him out every night for an hour to eat worms and explore my couch. I am wondering what fun things we can do that may help him become more people friendly? 

Currently he is ok with people being on the couch with him but, as soon as you put your hand near, he covers his face. He also balls up and makes those funny sounds if you pick him up. All he does when he's out and exploring is bite the cushions or try to burrow in the pillows. 

A couple questions:

I keep a lizard and have lots of crickets can he have a couple? He only eats superworms right now.

He runs in his wheel while he poops and ends up being stinky, if i put him in the tub with some warm water will this be ok to clean his feets?


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

It's ok to give one cricket ocasionaly, he may/may not like them. A foot bath in the tub is perfect to clean poopy feet.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, you can feed crickets. It'll be up to hedgie though, to see if he likes them. You may have to cut it in half or something for the first time, sometimes they don't want anything to do with something that's moving, sometimes it wakens their instincts and they snap it up!

If you/your friend is feeding superworms, make sure you're cutting the head off them before giving them to hedgie. Superworms can bite the hedgehog even after he's swallowed them, and can hurt him. Regular mealworms are usually preferred for treats. 
For socialization, it sounds like you're doing fine. Keep getting him out each night and holding him, if he likes to cuddle. He may settle down in a blanket in your lap and go to sleep, sometimes if they're covered they relax a bit. Or if he likes to explore, what you're doing is fine. 
And as FiaSpice said, shallow baths are fine for those poopy feet.


----------



## miaou (May 21, 2009)

I tried putting him on my lap the other night in a towel and he basically had a fit and almost jumped off my lap (i don't think he can actually jump with those stubby legs!), back onto the couch. I think he was angry that I disturbed his pillow biting! 

I will pass on the info about the superworms. He chews the heck out of them, so I can't see them being much alive while inside... He didn't take to crickets at all, basically smelled it and walked away, so that's that! I'd rather not feed him them anyway, I hate when they get loose and start chirping! 

I've got one week left with little Kiwi and when his owner comes back I'll direct her to this site. I visit a different forum for my other pets and I find that they are the best source for information out there!

Thank you for your help


----------

